# BTKS from Missouri, New to BeeSource



## BTKS (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello, 
I am a third year beekeeper and hopefully opening a bee supply business in the near future. My wife will head up the business side while I intend to stay mostly in the apiary or even better in the extracting room!
I hope to gleen from and contribute to the site. I am relatively new to keeping but I have a strong appetite for learning and applying lessons learned.
THANK YOU all in advance for a mutually beneficial conversation about our shared interest / passion of bees and all things bee related.
Thanks, BTKS


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome and hello BTKS, What part of Mo. will you bee keeping in? We are in the North west. Always looking to increase the Midwest network. We run 95% chem free home bees, bee supply's and custom built Topbar/warre type hives and make jelly's, jam's,natural lotions from 4 acres of herbs and berry's. We also travel over the road for commercial beekeepers in need of good labor beesandberrys @ facebook and @ gmail.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome BTKS, I'm in the SW part of Mo. about 50 miles from Ark. what kind of bee supplies are you going to handle?


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BTKS (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks all:
treebee: I'm about an hour east of St. Joseph
brooksbeefarm: North central MO. We plan on handling the basics: woodwear, clothing, hive equipment, feeders, some basic meds. We try to do as much as possible without chemicals. We may do some homemade accessories like frame assembly jigs, various bottom boards, honey dippers, etc. A basic bee supply business.
See ya all later, BTKS


----------

